# IS there ANY other way into the US without an EB5?



## Mastriantonio (Apr 2, 2009)

Im 46, living in Cornwall, South West England and would like to buy and retire in San Diego or Atlanta - but have been told "No can do Mister" sort of thing .. we have been told because of our age, no recognised qualifications etc that we havent got a hope in hell of immigration to the US without an EB5 Visa.. 

We are not looking to buy a business or run one, we are looking to simply retire and settle down in america is that too much to ask? .. but it seems they have closed the doors now and thats it.... we are now thinking of Europe instead, but this is not where our heart is, its the US that we wish to come to.. but they seem determined now on keeping the English out lol, without sounding racist, I would have more chance if I were an Indian taxi driver getting in .. I would think there arent that many people able to afford EB5's ($500,000 for the Visa, then another $200, 000+ or less to buy a property etc) its a hell of an expense just to get a foot in the back door.

Is this the ONLY way in can anyone tell me? My partner is Jamaican, and their family lives in miami so they can sponsor my partner, but not me!! Is there any hope?? 

Please help.

Terry


----------



## rholiday17 (Nov 22, 2008)

*Think about it carefully*

Things are not too good in the US and are likely to get much worse.

Many people I know are trying to get out...

Just a point of view...




Mastriantonio said:


> Im 46, living in Cornwall, South West England and would like to buy and retire in San Diego or Atlanta - but have been told "No can do Mister" sort of thing .. we have been told because of our age, no recognised qualifications etc that we havent got a hope in hell of immigration to the US without an EB5 Visa..
> 
> We are not looking to buy a business or run one, we are looking to simply retire and settle down in america is that too much to ask? .. but it seems they have closed the doors now and thats it.... we are now thinking of Europe instead, but this is not where our heart is, its the US that we wish to come to.. but they seem determined now on keeping the English out lol, without sounding racist, I would have more chance if I were an Indian taxi driver getting in .. I would think there arent that many people able to afford EB5's ($500,000 for the Visa, then another $200, 000+ or less to buy a property etc) its a hell of an expense just to get a foot in the back door.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Mastriantonio said:


> Im 46, living in Cornwall, South West England and would like to buy and retire in San Diego or Atlanta - but have been told "No can do Mister" sort of thing .. we have been told because of our age, no recognised qualifications etc that we havent got a hope in hell of immigration to the US without an EB5 Visa..
> 
> We are not looking to buy a business or run one, we are looking to simply retire and settle down in america is that too much to ask? .. but it seems they have closed the doors now and thats it.... we are now thinking of Europe instead, but this is not where our heart is, its the US that we wish to come to.. but they seem determined now on keeping the English out lol, without sounding racist, I would have more chance if I were an Indian taxi driver getting in .. I would think there arent that many people able to afford EB5's ($500,000 for the Visa, then another $200, 000+ or less to buy a property etc) its a hell of an expense just to get a foot in the back door.
> 
> ...


What makes you think Indian taxi drivers have preference? Indeed, for many categories of residency immigration visas, those born in India (and Philippines, Mexico or China) get an even rawer deal than Brits. 

And since when could you buy a nice property in San Diego for $200k? Prices might have dropped.........but not that much!

Anyway....
Is your partner the other gender to you?
What relatives does your partner have in Miami?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The real issue is that there is no "retirement visa" for the US. Most forms of visa are based either on family connections or job-related sponsorship - which kind of lets out the retirement side of things. The other big issue is that US immigration recognizes no "partnership" other than old fashioned marriage.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> .
> And since when could you buy a nice property in San Diego for $200k? Prices might have dropped.........but not that much!


But the OP did add Atlanta ... 
perhaps they are similar places ...


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> But the OP did add Atlanta ...
> perhaps they are similar places ...


200k real estate in Atlanta propper is potentially habitable depending on how adventurous you are.

I see no way - no qualifying jobs, no immediate family, probably not qualified for GC lottery, as "partners" EB5 will not work. Suggestions anybody?


----------



## Mastriantonio (Apr 2, 2009)

Just want to say thank you for all your comments and suggestions .... we actually have $500,000 set aside to by a property in San Diego .. But a client of mine offered us one of her 4 properties for $300,000 (shes reduced it for us) but I said whats the point of buying if we cant live in it (except for 6months of the year lol) I have been speaking to an Immigration Lawyer in NEw York, and YES they say that EB5 WILL work and as IS the only way in our particular .. unless I want to go back to school etc lol .. I have a degree in Marketing, business finance etc, but that may not serve me well in the US he says?

I wasnt being derogoratory towards Indians, I used that phrase cause *14 *of my Asian clients have got into the states (new york and Seattle) without a hitch, NO problem .. 4 of them are now working as taxi drivers in New york  .. as some of you have picked up, YES I am in a gay relationship, the lawyer has also informed us that civil partnerships, gay weddings etc are not recognised, and actually illegal in some states, and although Daves Mother and sisters live in Miami, the lawyer said that even for them to sponsor him would be an arduous process these days (and not at all straight forwards).

He said there are three ways in, EB5 being a gauranteed option of a green card, buying a business in the states another way in, and also sponsorship of a US company. The reason I posted this thread was I thought seeming as most of you guys have actually 'done it' it would have been nice to have got useful information rather than 'smart ass' comments lol .. I thought that was what this site was for - Helping and Advising people such as myself ... thank all those that contributed none the less. Guess I'll stick with the professionals after all.

sincerest blessings
Terry.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Change lawyers while you are ahead!!!

EB 5 is currently in effect but it is not a solution for you. 

No US employer can guarantee a GC. An employer can sponsor it under certain circumstances.

Were it true that buying/owning a business guarantees a GC - the US would be overrun by immigrants. 

A friend reducing her real estate by 2/5 as a favor to you? Maybe you are not up to date on the real estate market, particularly in certain geographic markets. Your friend may be glad to unload a problem. Do your homework first!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Mastriantonio said:


> I have been speaking to an Immigration Lawyer in NEw York, and YES they say that EB5 WILL work and as IS the only way in our particular


The only way the EB5 is going to work for both of you under current legislation is 2 x EB5, i.e. you will both need one.



Mastriantonio said:


> I wasnt being derogoratory towards Indians, I used that phrase cause *14 *of my Asian clients have got into the states (new york and Seattle) without a hitch, NO problem .. 4 of them are now working as taxi drivers in New york


You don't say how! Family sponsorship, perhaps?



Mastriantonio said:


> .. as some of you have picked up, YES I am in a gay relationship, the lawyer has also informed us that civil partnerships, gay weddings etc are not recognised, and actually illegal in some states,


Some states will recognize it.............but immigration is solely a federal issue. 



Mastriantonio said:


> and although Daves Mother and sisters live in Miami, the lawyer said that even for them to sponsor him would be an arduous process these days (and not at all straight forwards).


It's pretty straightforward but there's a long wait for your number to come up. And it doesn't solve you.


----------

